# Quoting from locked threads



## siares

Hi Mike,
can this be enabled?
Thanks.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Siares,

Can't you just copy and paste the text?  It isn't as convenient, but it should do the job.


----------



## siares

I can! I was thinking about those who would like to click on the quote to get into labyrinth of other threads on related topics.


----------



## mkellogg

siares said:


> click on the quote to get into labyrinth of other threads on related topics


I don't really understand how clicking on the quote could lead you to see related topics.


----------



## siares

Not directly, quote automatically function as a link to another thread, which may itself contain links to other threads. However, if it is inconvenient to enable the function, I don't mind.


----------



## Gemmenita

siares said:


> (...)quote automatically function as a link to another thread(...)



Hi siares,

Would you please explain more how a quote could automatically function as a link to another thread? Thank you!


----------



## siares

Hi Gemmenita,
this is copy/paste of what someone said on another thread:
*Yes, blue is "close to" purple. And yellow is similarly "close to" green. But they're different.* 
It was a locked thread in C&S. (I am not posting a link to it)

this is quote


Edher said:


> I greatly benefit from this on-line dictionary.


from an unlocked thread. Clicking on it transports one right to the thread, to the specific post.

It is of course possible to copy a bit of text and then copy/paste a link to a specific post. But many locked threads are centuries old and deserve amnesty.


----------



## Gemmenita

OOOOOH! That's wonderful!
Thank you very much siares!



mkellogg said:


> I don't really understand how clicking on the quote could lead you to see related topics.



Hi Mike. After the explanation of siares, I found how: the only clickable place in siares' inserted Quote is the tiny arrow on the right hand of 'Edher said:'
If we click on it, we go directly to the page where that Quote has been posted, means here.

Huuum...Now that a quote can be related to other topics, that's not a bad idea, siares, to do something to be able to Quote from locked Threads!
Oherwise the only way is to use 'Insert link' button or 'Permalink', as ever...


----------

